# Bowl cozy -- sewing -- last minute gift idea



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

I made this after my friend showed me a bowl cozy she made. She uses it when she wants to microwave something in a bowl. This makes it easy to lift a hot bowl from microwave to table. Works like a charm. Turns out these are all the rage on Pinterest and such. Its cotton fabric with cotton batting in between, and very easy to make. I made one for my DD, too. I could see making a set of three different sizes. For instructions, google bowl cozy or go to You Tube.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Pretty! We love them also :sm24:


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

My son in law bought some at our local college and they are the greatest thing since sliced. bacon. It sure saves you getting burned.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

A nice idea. The second one with the design would make a lovely placemat.


----------



## LittleRedHen (May 18, 2012)

I made one for my 84 year old dad but he likes them for his ice cream bowl. His hands are always cold and this work to keep,the cold bowl away from his hands. So hot or cold, they work great!


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

Ha!! I just came back from a craft fair out in the middle of farm country and bowl cozies were everywhere! Prices ranged from $5-18. What a great idea - I keep getting a potholder dunked in my soup.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

A friend made one for me and I love it. Wish I were a sewer and had the patience to make more. LOL


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

They are great, love them....I bought some at a local market, I must buy a few more


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh good grief. For me, this falls into the category of "why did I not think of this" I immediately went to look for a pattern, as I think this will be a great present for my next door neighbor. Here are some patterns, and I am sure there are other patterns out there, but I am off and running. Thanks for posting:

http://happyhourstitches.com/2016/12/19/soup-bowl-cozy-pattern/

http://www.thespruce.com/make-microwave-bowl-potholders-2978118


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Love those creative minds on Pinterest. This looks easy ... very functional. Thanks for sharing. :sm24:


----------



## LittleRedHen (May 18, 2012)

These have been popular in the quilting world for 3-4 years now. Just make sure you use 100% cotton batting designed for microwave heating, Otherwise they can catch fire.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

LittleRedHen said:


> These have been popular in the quilting world for 3-4 years now. Just make sure you use 100% cotton batting designed for microwave heating, Otherwise they can catch fire.


Oh, good hint!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Great idea. Lovely. :sm24:


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

I bought 2 for my friend's at a market.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Great idea. Must make some for kids I didn't knit for. Can complete for Christmas! THANKS!!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for posting! Great idea!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I just got a set from my friend for Christmas and I love them. Just used it at dinner last night.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Not only the batting, fabric and thread...100% cotton! Last year i made 12 sets for gifts, making more this yezr, upon requests. Make a 12 in, an 8 in and a 6 in square.for the set. Great for using up leftover from quilt making.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Not only the batting, fabric and thread...100% cotton! Last year i made 12 sets for gifts, making more this yezr, upon requests. Make a 12 in, an 8 in and a 6 in square.for the set. Great for using up leftover from quilt making.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

Great minds and all that. I made some for the farmer's market this past summer, and they did well, so have been thinking I should make some for my "girls" (daughters, grands, in-laws, etc....)put go to Joann's for batting on my list this a.m. Oh, and put the one I used last night for tomato soup in the washer......

Half hour later, Joann texted me a 50% off one item coupon. Glad I'm a slow starter, LOL


----------



## Madison123 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you for the idea! Merry Christmas


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

There is a batting that you should be using when you sew these. It is 100% cotton and can withstand high temperatures. Sorry but I have forgotten the name also use only cotton thread otherwise polyester can melt. I have made several for Christmas gifts and know they will be well used. I have rheumatoid arthritis and they are so easy for me to lift. Another "Why didn't I think of that?"


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the information about the bowel covers. Great idea


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

CarolfromTX said:


> I made this after my friend showed me a bowl cozy she made. She uses it when she wants to microwave something in a bowl. This makes it easy to lift a hot bowl from microwave to table. Works like a charm. Turns out these are all the rage on Pinterest and such. Its cotton fabric with cotton batting in between, and very easy to make. I made one for my DD, too. I could see making a set of three different sizes. For instructions, google bowl cozy or go to You Tube.


Don't you just love those. I made a few, three different sizes, one for bowl, cup and plate. Mine turned out floppy because I did not have the right material, but I still use them. There is another one I did make with six sides and a circle in the bottom, more work but also reversible. I gave the last one away with a bowl full of chocolates in it. They do make great gifts. I could find the cotton stiffening material but they only had polyester batting so I used some fleece with the stiffening to make it a little thicker. Also the latest rage on Pinterest is the "Japanese knot bag". Easy to sew up and make great gifts:sm24:


----------



## Janpeonys (Jan 20, 2015)

Thx for this great n easy idea. have a wonderful week. Jan


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your great bowl cozies. Looking forward to trying these myself. 

Thank you again


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

Cotton thread as well!


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

I love them! I just received four from Etsy. I gave her my kitchen colors and she sent coordinating ones in my colors. No more drippy pot holders or burnt fingers. Yea!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Interesting. I will have to check into these!


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

I had not seen these before. Great idea!


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

My sister gifted all of us one last Christmas. She's been making them and they are sold in the local hospital gift shop as a donation from her.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

LittleRedHen said:


> These have been popular in the quilting world for 3-4 years now. Just make sure you use 100% cotton batting designed for microwave heating, Otherwise they can catch fire.


That was my next question. Thanks for the heads up. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Good idea!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Thank you! I'm going to look for the Wrap N Zap batting mentioned in one of the replies in the spruce quilting site. And pay attention to the all cotton warning including the thread.


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

Years back I had a mattress pad, little used...I cut it to several sizes, covered it 
With colorful fabric, stitched it in several 
directions. Made hot pads and pot holders. Quite washable and used what. I had available. Waste not,want not——


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

LittleRedHen said:


> These have been popular in the quilting world for 3-4 years now. Just make sure you use 100% cotton batting designed for microwave heating, Otherwise they can catch fire.


And no metallic printed or woven in the fabric. I've been making these for several years. You can also make ones about 12 to 15 inches square for plates. I called mine bowl buddies and plate pals. And I never turned them inside out-- used a pinked edge (rotary cutter) and they do well washing/drying with pinking. This enabled me to sell them for far less than the prices quoted above. I also stitched from corner to corner both ways to hold the batting.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

If you do not sew, there is a crochet version found at:

amysastitchatatime.blogspot.com/2016/01/bowl-cozyhot-pad-free-crochet-pattern.html

The pattern makes a cozy that fits a 6" bowl, but would be easy to adjust to make for larger bowls also.

ETA: just copy and paste the link into your browser


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I love mine! got them last year from my inlaws..they work like a charm to hold those hot bowls while you're watching TV


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern links.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

betty boivin said:


> Not only the batting, fabric and thread...100% cotton! Last year i made 12 sets for gifts, making more this yezr, upon requests. Make a 12 in, an 8 in and a 6 in square.for the set. Great for using up leftover from quilt making.


They would also be perfect in protecting tables from heating stains from hot pots or dishes.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if you can use cotton covered polyester thread to sew these with? Seems that unless I special order 100% cotton thread is not available at Joann's and my quilt thread is poly covered with cotton. Thanks for any help.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I just discovered these, too! Got my fabric, but I bought polyester batting. Don't think I should use that, so I'll have to go back and buy the cotton.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

MzBarnz said:


> I just discovered these, too! Got my fabric, but I bought polyester batting. Don't think I should use that, so I'll have to go back and buy the cotton.


There is a danger that poly bbatting might catch fire in the micro.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I went back to Joanns and got the microwave safe batting. Now, hope I can find the time to make these things! 


Kansas g-ma said:


> There is a danger that poly bbatting might catch fire in the micro.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd like to add that I have used polyester thread plus have corn bags that have a poly fleece cover. These have been used for years with no problem-- but i never heat them more than 2 minutes. My bowl buddies are probably stitched with poly thread, but again,I do not micro more than 2 min.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Someone gave me one and don't use it in the microwave to heat things. I will heat, then use hot pads to take the bowl and put it in the cozy. I guess I don't want to take a chance on something happening to it...spills too hard to get out, burning, or whatever. That's just me.


Kansas g-ma said:


> I'd like to add that I have used polyester thread plus have corn bags that have a poly fleece cover. These have been used for years with no problem-- but i never heat them more than 2 minutes. My bowl buddies are probably stitched with poly thread, but again,I do not micro more than 2 min.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

MzBarnz said:


> Someone gave me one and don't use it in the microwave to heat things. I will heat, then use hot pads to take the bowl and put it in the cozy. I guess I don't want to take a chance on something happening to it...spills too hard to get out, burning, or whatever. That's just me.


I tend to do that, too, with the bowl things, mainly so i don't have to be washing them all the time. But the corn bags are heated a lot, no problems. Still, I only use cotton batting for the bowl things. And they make excellent gifts.


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I just stand my soup bowls on a plate and carry them that way. Doesn't a bowl holder just make extra washing? Just asking.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

liz morris said:


> I just stand my soup bowls on a plate and carry them that way. Doesn't a bowl holder just make extra washing? Just asking.


Not if you don't spill things on them-- mine only get washed a few times a year, when i spill something.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Good idea


----------



## lovestostitch (Aug 10, 2019)

LittleRedHen said:


> These have been popular in the quilting world for 3-4 years now. Just make sure you use 100% cotton batting designed for microwave heating, Otherwise they can catch fire.


I read that you also need to use 100% cotton thread. I would never have thought about all purpose thread having polyester in it.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Very pretty - and useful


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I have one that was given to me and, after I made my first one, I noticed that the gift one is more flat. I looked online and it seems there is also a plate cozy. That must be the kind I have. The bowl cozy that I made will fit, like, a cereal bowl and I used the 10" guide. I think I'll make the next ones 12".


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

This project is going to my “must make” list. The are so practical Thanks for the pattern link.


----------

